# Found on craigslist. I think I may do a file cabinet smoker. Help me out.



## bluesmokey (Oct 21, 2013)

Found this 54x48x18 4 drawer lateral file cabinet on craigslist for $40. Thinking about with a smoker blanket then build a durorock or backer board outer body. Need advice and suggestions on the best way to make the doors as leak proof as possible. Also suggestions on what to use for latching the doors.













IMAG0522.jpg



__ bluesmokey
__ Oct 21, 2013






The drawers are pretty deep. May be able to add dual racks to each cooking drawer.













IMAG0523.jpg



__ bluesmokey
__ Oct 21, 2013


















IMAG0524.jpg



__ bluesmokey
__ Oct 21, 2013


----------



## webowabo (Oct 26, 2013)

I made a 4 draw file cabinet smoker... I inly modified the bottom door so I can remove my AMNPS smoke generator and light the burner with ease. My 3 top draws do leak but since I use it right now primarily for cold smoking and sausages... the leaking smoke actually helps circulate the smoke more that just my top vent. ...


I dony believe I did a thread on the build as there wasnt nothing to it.. but ill takw somw pics amd post them for ya if ya want. 

Have you decided on a heat source yet?  Gas.. elect... wood charcoal?


----------

